# New kid on the block



## rbaldy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello, To all you fellow expats, I just joined the club and will need some guidance. So I will appreciate all the help that I can use. First of all I'm currently working here in, Kabul, Afghanistan with a defense contractor, the contract will end in 18 days. I've been offered a job in Abu Dhabi, still working out the offer. Would like to know what are the closes and safe, not two expensive villas and apartments in the area. Is it really nice there and is every thing expensive. There is a lot to consider, I don't know if I can mention the employers name. New to this, so please help me, thank you all.

rbaldy:confused


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most of the contracting type jobs that I am assuming you will be doing in abu dhabi, the contractors get housing provided. The few that have to find their own, tend to stay together. I know a few have their own apartment actually in abu dhabi, the island main 'city' part but a good deal live out in kahlifa city as is closer.

Have you gotten a call with the site lead of the office you will be going to? Probly find out most of the information about living arrangements. Is expensive. Hopefully you will be on a good contract and so the added expenses of living on the economy in the uae will make it worth it to you. Good luck.


----------

